# travel permit??



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am moving from Chapala to Patzcuaro and the man that is driving the truck with my stuff in it tells me we have to get a travel permit - anyone ever hear of this? Is that true?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

surfrider said:


> I am moving from Chapala to Patzcuaro and the man that is driving the truck with my stuff in it tells me we have to get a travel permit - anyone ever hear of this? Is that true?


Nope! Most people I know just pack up and move. Possible that commercial movers have to pay some sort of road tax that leads to permit.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Who owns the truck he is driving? What is your relationship with this driver and truck, knowing more of the plan may explain to what he is referring.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If he gets stopped with a 'commercial load', he will need a permit. I don't know further details, but unless he is a licensed 'mover', he must comply.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems that a special license is required for interstate movers.

We looked for a mover to haul some furniture we wanted to buy in DF to Guanajuato. We talked to all the local movers and every one told us that he couldn't do it because he wasn't licensed for interstate moving. The ones that did have the license were so expensive that the purchase of the furniture became a bad financial move.

BTW - we eventually found a more local furniture maker in Dolores Hidalgo. They were more expensive but threw in free delivery to Guanajuato, making the overall cost less than buying in DF and paying for the movers. Plus, the Dolores builders' work was at least as good as the place in DF that we like (El Pueblito).


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

circle110 said:


> It seems that a special license is required for interstate movers.
> 
> We looked for a mover to haul some furniture we wanted to buy in DF to Guanajuato. We talked to all the local movers and every one told us that he couldn't do it because he wasn't licensed for interstate moving. The ones that did have the license were so expensive that the purchase of the furniture became a bad financial move.
> 
> BTW - we eventually found a more local furniture maker in Dolores Hidalgo. They were more expensive but threw in free delivery to Guanajuato, making the overall cost less than buying in DF and paying for the movers. Plus, the Dolores builders' work was at least as good as the place in DF that we like (El Pueblito).


 Not so sure about the interstate mover license. The person does have to provide information, if asked by the police, ownership of the goods. Finding some guy witha truck willing to move your stuff is fine but he will need a cell phone number if he gets stopped. 
My family has had furniture and household goods moved from puebla to veracruz, hiring a local guy to do the work. I promise you he had no interstate license, probably did not even have a driver´s license. Ha! He can always say he is moving his family. Which anyone can and does do everyday in Mexico.
It may come down to a commercial mover VS a guy in a pick up truck, who knows. But I would bet two trips in a covered Nissan would be easier and cheaper than any commercial mover.
I guess this will not work if you do not have any middle income Mexican neighbors who can help you through this problem.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> My family has had furniture and household goods moved from puebla to veracruz, hiring a local guy to do the work. I promise you he had no interstate license, probably did not even have a driver´s license. Ha! He can always say he is moving his family. Which anyone can and does do everyday in Mexico.


If your local guy is the kind who may not have a driver's license then surely he could care less about not having an interstate license. But what happens if he is stopped by a cop and can't convince him that the contents of his truck are his property? What happens to your stuff in that situation?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

These were all essentially "guys with pick-up trucks" recommended by middle income Mexican friends of ours, although they did have a "fletas de mudanza" sign on their truck so they were sort of professionals. They weren't what I would call commercial movers; they were just the folks locals hire to move them. We asked drivers here in Guanajuato as well as in DF. They all said the same thing - "no tengo la licensia para mudanzas foraneas".

Maybe it's a standard excuse for not taking a job you don't want.

The ones that had the license were very expensive - $10,000 pesos for a small load.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> These were all essentially "guys with pick-up trucks" recommended by middle income Mexican friends of ours, although they did have a "fletas de mudanza" sign on their truck so they were sort of professionals. They weren't what I would call commercial movers; they were just the folks locals hire to move them. We asked drivers here in Guanajuato as well as in DF. They all said the same thing - "no tengo la licensia para mudanzas foraneas".
> 
> Maybe it's a standard excuse for not taking a job you don't want.
> 
> The ones that had the license were very expensive - $10,000 pesos for a small load.


Wow, that's a ton of money. I wonder who would pay that much to move some furniture from one state to another.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If your local guy is the kind who may not have a driver's license then surely he could care less about not having an interstate license. But what happens if he is stopped by a cop and can't convince him that the contents of his truck are his property? What happens to your stuff in that situation?


 Really, have you ever moved from one city to another in the USA? It is something like that but in Spanish, do not try to make more of it than that.
The guys had a cell phone number they could call if there was a problem, which there was not. We paid for a packed full Nissan with a tarp protecting the furniture, 1000 pesos round trip. I guess the difference is living in Mexico and living with Mexicans. Don´t sweat the details.
10,000 pesos definitely means they do not want the job, if you are wondering. And I said "probably" did not have a license as a joke.maybe.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> Really, have you ever moved from one city to another in the USA? It is something like that but in Spanish, do not try to make more of it than that.
> The guys had a cell phone number they could call if there was a problem, which there was not. We paid for a packed full Nissan with a tarp protecting the furniture, 1000 pesos round trip. I guess the difference is living in Mexico and living with Mexicans. Don´t sweat the details.
> 10,000 pesos definitely means they do not want the job, if you are wondering. And I said "probably" did not have a license as a joke.maybe.


Yes, I have had things moved from one place in the US to another, but I always used licensed, insured movers. What do you mean by "It is something like that in Spanish"?

I've been living in Mexico among Mexicans for several years and I know that things are done differently here, but I have also learned that as a guest in this country, if I don't sweat the details, as you put it, the consequences may not be to my liking.

I know that many Mexicans drive without licenses, and that's what my comment referred to; I wasn't joking when I wrote it. However, I will end this post with a , so you won't think i am totally lacking in a sense of humor!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> …
> I've been living in Mexico among Mexicans for several years and I know that things are done differently here, but I have also learned that as a guest in this country, if I don't sweat the details, as you put it, the consequences may not be to my liking.
> …


+1 to Isla Verde's comment. 

It is easy to think that because some things are often so casual in Mexico, everything is that way. I have been caught up short several times because I didn't pay attention. I subjected myself to a second year with restricted coverage for IMSS because I foolishly waited for them to bill me for the renewal. Similarly, I paid some late penalty fees for property taxes the first year in my house because I just expected them to bill me for property taxes. 

Much more so that the US, Mexico requires you to be proactive in taking care of yourself. That applies in lots of different areas. No one will put a sign up telling you not to fall in the hole in the sidewalk.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> +1 to Isla Verde's comment. ...
> 
> Much more so that the US, Mexico requires you to be proactive in taking care of yourself. That applies in lots of different areas. No one will put a sign up telling you not to fall in the hole in the sidewalk.


Thanks for the kudo.

There's a hole in a metal plate in the sidewalk around the corner from my apartment. It's been there for years. One day I was in a hurry for an appointment and stepped right into it and twisted my ankle. No one has ever thought to put an ¡Ojo! sign next to this hole. And that goes for "Wet paint" signs too.


----------

